# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  2 Долины

## Дима_

В одной сказочной стране жили люди. Страна эта состояла из Долины Счастья и Долины Страданий. Кому то везло, и он рождался в Долине Счастья. А тем, кому не везло, рождались в Долины Страданий и смотрели на тех, кто хорошо живет в Долине Счастья. В Долине Счастья было всё - теплая погода, спелые фрукты, вода, жильё. А в Долине Страданий был холод, голод, неурожайность, стихийные бедствия и т.д. Разделял эти 2 Долины особый длинный мост. Но мост был непростой - чтоб перейти в Долину Счастья, надо было очень потрудиться, потому что мост как будто норовил сбросить путника в лаву, где он мгновенно гиб. Многие пытались перейти этот мост, но только некоторым удавалось это сделать. Жители Долины Счастья в основном равнодушно смотрели на своих соседей, некоторым было жаль их, но помочь не пытался никто!
В этих долинах жили парень и девушка, которые очень любили друг друга. Общались они с помощью орла, который носил письма и мелкие вещи. Парень жил в Долине Счастья, а девушка в Долине Страданий.
Дальше я пока не придумал...

----------


## Orsana

> Вмгновенно гиб.


 Можно придраться к стилистике? Нет такого слова - "гиб" - "погибал" тогда уж...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> В одной сказочной стране жили люди. Страна эта состояла из Долины Счастья и Долины Страданий. Кому то везло, и он рождался в Долине Счастья. А тем, кому не везло, рождались в Долины Страданий и смотрели на тех, кто хорошо живет в Долине Счастья. В Долине Счастья было всё - теплая погода, спелые фрукты, вода, жильё. А в Долине Страданий был холод, голод, неурожайность, стихийные бедствия и т.д. Разделял эти 2 Долины особый длинный мост. Но мост был непростой - чтоб перейти в Долину Счастья, надо было очень потрудиться, потому что мост как будто норовил сбросить путника в лаву, где он мгновенно гиб. Многие пытались перейти этот мост, но только некоторым удавалось это сделать. Жители Долины Счастья в основном равнодушно смотрели на своих соседей, некоторым было жаль их, но помочь не пытался никто!
> В этих долинах жили парень и девушка, которые очень любили друг друга. Общались они с помощью орла, который носил письма и мелкие вещи. Парень жил в Долине Счастья, а девушка в Долине Страданий.
> Дальше я пока не придумал...


 ну всё, новый бестселлер

----------


## Дима_

Это только начало...

----------


## Сибиряк

Мути (если пишешь фэнтези).чтоо там какой-то король участвует в войне,обязательно есть битва-генеральное сражение плюс дату какую нибуть мифическую выдумай там например 6593 год с момента прихода магов в наш мир.

----------

